# FS: 10" Jaguar Cichlid



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

For Sale 10" Jaguar Cichlid excellent markings very healthy want to use the tank for discus!

first 25.00 takes him! Also have a free 7" Zebra Tilapia

message me!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

fish pending to searay??


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

fish still available


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

sorry pm empty


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

happy new years everyone!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

I want him, but your too far


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I go to chwk all the time and abbottsford sometimes surrey and Van! just went to Burnaby unfortunately! ask user dino I know he drives from chwk to delta daily? never know!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy New Years Bump............................


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

I want him too but youre too far away


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice looking Jag Bob! Goodluck selling him/her...


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you he is a beauty! want to use tank for discus I'm hooked!


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

ill take him if you still have him..... i live in kelowna but come down regulary to buy fish another member that i bought fish from off craigslist showed me how to bag them and put in tupperware totes fro transport ... if available please text or call me @ 1`250`317`5491


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Fish Pending for travo


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Sold thank you Travis


----------

